# Drywall edge at fireplace



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

There is a drywall J channel for this, yes your drywall will stick out about 1/2" - no way around it.


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

yup vinyl J bead and skim coat it


----------

